# Question about insulin



## StephMalachy1990 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hi lads

Can someone help me out here im trying to understand more about insulin and how it works on the body

If I consume a meal with 80g of carbs in the morning, then immediately take 5iu of short acting insulin. 

Is there 30g of carbs in my bloodstream that my bodys own endogenous insulin can be used to shovel the carbs into cells? Or, is the bodys own insulin not able to work when exogenous insulin is in the body?

Thanks for the help


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2021)

Your body wants to keep blood sugar within a tight range. If the insulin you inject is enough to do that, your body won't release any more insulin. If it isn't enough, then it will. 

If the insulin you inject is TOO much, you'll go hypo, and bad things can happen, up to death. Be cautious, don't use insulin before bed, keep glucose candies like Smarties or gummy bears close by.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 13, 2021)

Also, it is not guaranteed that 1iu of insulin will fully take care of 10g of carbs. That's just not how it works, but it is a recommended starting point for those taking insulin while bulking.

You will need to dial in your dose by monitoring your blood glucose 1 hour, 2 hours, and 3 hours post meal. I like my BG to be in the 85-90 range. For me that means taking 1iu per 7.5g of carbs. This is my personal dialed in dose, everyone will have their own.. so don't try to use mine.

It's hard to actually kill yourself directly from insulin; I've had my BG as low as 30 and was no where near death... but let me tell you, if you take too much insulin you will have an awful damn time and you will definitely wonder if you might be dying.

I agree not to take insulin before you go to sleep... with that said, I've done it and had my BG crash. It woke me up out of my nap because of the increase in heart rate and profuse heat/sweating that is a side effect of low BG. So don't do it, but it's not the end of the world as long as you took a reasonable dose.


----------



## Canadian Kush (Dec 27, 2021)

Is it a must to run slin with GH ?  I'm guessing it's dependent on one's goals ?


----------



## Send0 (Dec 27, 2021)

Canadian Kush said:


> Is it a must to run slin with GH ?  I'm guessing it's dependent on one's goals ?


It's not necessary. If someone is just using low dose GH for recovery purposes, then no need to run slin. If someone wants to put on size and would like to use GH to assist with that, then high dose GH + Slin works best for that purpose.

Be aware that generally speaking, size gains from GH pales in comparison to size gains on just AAS. So don't expect some miracle that is going to transform a person into a mass monster in 1 cycle.


----------



## Wunderpus (Dec 30, 2021)

StephMalachy1990 said:


> Hi lads
> 
> Can someone help me out here im trying to understand more about insulin and how it works on the body
> 
> ...


I would suggest using fast carbs such as gatorade powder or highly branched cyclic dextrin when using fast insulin. If you want "real" food, white rice would be a decent option. Also, I'm not TOO worried about you going hypo on 5ius if you've eaten some carbs within ~2 hours of taking the insulin. Have some gatorade or candy on hand just in case.


----------



## Wunderpus (Dec 30, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It's not necessary. If someone is just using low dose GH for recovery purposes, then no need to run slin. If someone wants to put on size and would like to use GH to assist with that, then high dose GH + Slin works best for that purpose.
> 
> Be aware that generally speaking, size gains from GH pales in comparison to size gains on just AAS. So don't expect some miracle that is going to transform a person into a mass monster in 1 cycle.


With that, high dose GH leads to reduced insulin sensitivity, hence, using insulin in conjunction with "high" GH doses. Also, the "anabolic" synergy between the two is quite obvious. For those seeking to have some of the benefits of insulin with low to moderate GH usage, a quality GDA or Berberine at 500mg's/day should suffice. I see no reason to run insulin unless the user is using ~6iu+/day GH.


----------

